# The Tolkien Forum Times



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 28, 2001)

we should have a news paper for here

the tolkien Forum times

therfor we can put all our wanted adds and new ordinances on it so everyone knows the rules.We can also write when councils are to be started. and the top forum news as well


----------



## Telchar (Oct 28, 2001)

Sounds like fun! And we can have "comments of the week", "out of context" and other funny quotes..


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 28, 2001)

yeah and we could all get on our pm


----------



## Aerin (Nov 22, 2001)

The problem with PMs is that they are not big enough to hold a message like a 'TTF Times' would require. Email might be a better way, though...


----------



## andromeda (Jan 21, 2002)

that would be so cool! definitely do it


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 21, 2002)

Hang in there gang, any week now the Webmaster will be taking delivery on vBulletin 3.0, which lets you set a Forum up in a format much more like a Web Page. He and I were just discussing last night the Drawbacks/Bennefits of setting up the Forum in this manner so that we could have sections with things like your Newspaper idea, Archived Threads, Member Submitted Essays and such...He and I are getting together today to discuss this and other things...I will endevour to keep you abreast of the results...that is all...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 21, 2002)

are we gonna need to get new screen names???


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 23, 2002)

If it works like the previous upgrades, from my understanding, there is an application that traslates any changes in the Data Structure from the old version to the new, which would mean that we should, so far as I know, be able to move everyone to the new software and let them keep names, postcounts and all without having to make folks signup again...


----------

